# My Havanese



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

My havanese will be named "Pulgoso"

I normally do not name a pet in advance. Always have to meet him/her and see his/her personality in person. However, I am sure it will be so different with my Havanese! I already picked his name. Yes, I wrote *his* because I will ask for a male  and I got his name ready.

My havanese will be named "Pulgoso" (pronounced Pulfosso).

I loved Pulgoso in the T.V. Series Marimar. 









I do think that he isn't a full havanese due to bigger size, but he might be mixed with it or something. Or maybe a hav but the huge size? I dunno. But I loved him <3 (dog on right hand side)









and I would love to have my very own Pulgoso. I might end up deciding in writing it Pulfosso so that Non Spanish speakers read it as the pronunciation.

The meaning of Pulgoso isn't as neat though. Pulgoso in Spanish is "full of fleas" in English. That said, fleas don't come into my mind when I hear and say Pulgoso. The only thing that comes into my mind when hearing that name is the cutie pie in the above photo. The fluff in that T.V. series. So I am sticking to this name for my hav  What do you think of it? And just for fun, it will be awesome to read your story behind naming your Hav, so share along if you liked to 

awwh I want my Pulgoso so bad. I so NEED to move out soon. The sooner I do, the sooner I have him.

That is all.

Kat


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I am from Puerto Rico and although I didn't see Marimar, I love this actress. I love the name !!! But I don't think the pronunciation is "pulfosso". I think it is just like that: pulgoso and it sounds good... Great choice. Now go for the puppy !!


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

I speak spanish too and i get the Pulgoso name, and yeah i guess "full of fleas" doesn't sound that endearing, but i like it and the pronounciation just as shimpli said is "pulgoso". 
My Uli's full name is Ulrike which is german and means power of the wolf; power of the home. Of course she is far from being a wolf but she does show bravery when she barks. People tend to think i have a big dog until i open the door and this fluffball shows up. :biggrin1: However she is in fact the power of the home


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi is "Starborn Kodak Moment" because he is a Starborn pup (required in my contract) and I am an avid photographer. And he certainly WAS a "Kodak Moment" puppy!<g>

If I get another one, I'd love it to be a girl that I would name "Picture Perfect" (Pixie for short). Don't Know what I'd name another boy. I could still use Picture Perfect, but I'd need a different call name. Percy, maybe?


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

shimpli said:


> I am from Puerto Rico and although I didn't see Marimar, *I love this actress. I love the name !!! But I don't think the pronunciation is "pulfosso". I think it is just like that*: pulgoso and it sounds good... Great choice. Now go for the puppy !!


Thanks for the correction. 
I watched the translated version of Marimar and for the whole series, "Pulfosso" was how Marimar (in the translated version) pronounced his name. I am sure that Thalia didn't pronounced it this way, now that I read your correction, but that's what the lady who translated it was pronouncing it.

Now, I think I will write my hav's name like this: "Pulfosso" because that is the pronounciation that reminds me of the pup in Marimar (there is a sound of F more than the spanish G). and how I want for everyone to pronounce it (including Spanish speakers) 



Fluffball said:


> I speak spanish too and i get the Pulgoso name, and yeah i guess "full of fleas" doesn't sound that endearing, but i like it and the pronounciation just as shimpli said is "pulgoso".
> My Uli's full name is Ulrike which is german and means power of the wolf; power of the home. Of course she is far from being a wolf but she does show bravery when she barks. People tend to think i have a big dog until i open the door and this fluffball shows up. :biggrin1: However she is in fact the power of the home


Once I tweak the name to Pulfosso, I don't think it will mean "full of fleas" anymore  the sound of Pulfosso is what reminds me of Marimar's adorable pup <3

Uli is adorable and brave one ^_^ loved the lil story.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

krandall said:


> Kodi is "Starborn Kodak Moment" because he is a Starborn pup (required in my contract) and I am an avid photographer. And he certainly WAS a "Kodak Moment" puppy!<g>
> 
> If I get another one, I'd love it to be a girl that I would name "Picture Perfect" (Pixie for short). Don't Know what I'd name another boy. I could still use Picture Perfect, but I'd need a different call name. Percy, maybe?


Love to read about Kodi (and love the story behind the name ^_^) and the name that you picked for a female. i see that you do pick the names before getting the fluff  I normally don't do that, but for the Hav, have it prepared. All I need now is the actual hav himself lol


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

katkoota said:


> Thanks for the correction.
> I watched the translated version of Marimar and for the whole series, "Pulfosso" was how Marimar (in the translated version) pronounced his name. I am sure that Thalia didn't pronounced it this way, now that I read your correction, but that's what the lady who translated it was pronouncing it.
> 
> Now, I think I will write my hav's name like this: "Pulfosso" because that is the pronounciation that reminds me of the pup in Marimar (there is a sound of F more than the spanish G). and how I want for everyone to pronounce it (including Spanish speakers)
> ...


Then "Pulfosso" is his name, and not full of fleas.  Can not wait to see the three of them together. Good luck.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

katkoota said:


> My havanese will be named "Pulgoso"
> 
> I normally do not name a pet in advance. Always have to meet him/her and see his/her personality in person. However, I am sure it will be so different with my Havanese! I already picked his name. Yes, I wrote *his* because I will ask for a male  and I got his name ready.
> 
> ...


Not sure if the dog in the photo is a Bearded Collie, or something else...so pretty. I love the name. Can't wait for you to get the new guy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

katkoota said:


> Love to read about Kodi (and love the story behind the name ^_^) and the name that you picked for a female. i see that you do pick the names before getting the fluff  I normally don't do that, but for the Hav, have it prepared. All I need now is the actual hav himself lol


I guess after years of horses, I'm used to picking "show names". Sometimes my horses' stable names have been related to their show or reistered names, sometimes not. The horse I have now is registered as JKL Thief of Hearts, named by his breeder. His stable name (what we call him all the time) is Oliver. So I don'tfeel any strong need for a dog's registered name and "call" name to match. That way, I can be creative with registered names, and think them up ahead of time, and still name the dog something that "fits" as an every day call name.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddies real name is Madhur The name Madhur is of Hindi origin and the meaning of Madhur is "sweet, honey"
I'm so excited for your new Havanese where does he live now? Ps your picture is beautiful . Zoeys name came to me somehow.


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow, it is good to know we are all in the same page with the name selection. Ulrike came from a German friend i met long time ago.. and she asked us to call her Uli. Of course i would never tell her "oh yeah your name suits my puppy perfectly, thank you!" 
Plus i love german names 

"Uli is adorable and brave one ^_^ loved the lil story."
Hehehe katkoota, not only looks but sounds can be deceiving ound:


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Because both of ours were rescues and unanticipated additions to our household, we did not have names picked out in advance. The day we adopted our girl, it struck us that she looked really fluffy. "Fluffy" turned into "Buffy the Vampire Slayer," one of my all-time favorite tv shows.

After we brought our boy home, he was "Puppy" for more than a week. We tried "Buddy" for a couple of days, but that sounded too close to "Buffy" and might confuse them as to whom we were calling. Then, because our whole family are S.F. Giants fans, we decided to name him after the new Giants rookie catcher (who had been given the job a few weeks before), "Buster Posey, Rookie of the Year." 

That may have been prescient as Buster the baseball player was awarded the title "Rookie of the Year" right after the World Series ended November first.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Good thread.

We recently moved to a small town, Ilderton, Ontario which is located on the outskirts of our old home town. The Olympic gold medalists and World Champion Ice Dance Team of Tessa Virtue and Scott Moir began their skating careers at the Ilderton Arena. I am a big figure skating fan (the husband not so much), so Tessa seemed like a good choice to name our new pup. I have always liked the name and we also had a neighbour with a large dog named Tess and she was a great dog.

Like all new parents, we tried lots of names, but the first time I said "Tessa" she looked at me. That clinched it.

As for Cooper, I just liked the sound of it. I still like the name except he gets a lot of nicknames like Super Dooper Pooper Cooper.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks for sharing along guys 



krandall said:


> I guess after years of horses, I'm used to picking "show names". Sometimes my horses' stable names have been related to their show or reistered names, sometimes not. The horse I have now is registered as JKL Thief of Hearts, named by his breeder. His stable name (what we call him all the time) is Oliver. So I don'tfeel any strong need for a dog's registered name and "call" name to match. That way, I can be creative with registered names, and think them up ahead of time, and still name the dog something that "fits" as an every day call name.


I sure love horses --- so much, especially Arabian horses <3 enjoyed reading.

haha, one of Snowy's many call name in a day to day basis is "MONKEY" and he DOES respond to it ound:

Crystal is the kissing maniac.



Suzi said:


> I'm so excited for your new Havanese where does he live now?


thanks. me too, but the wait is killing me.

it will SURE be a Pillowtalk Havanese (Thanks to this forum for all the info shared and Flynn for keeping me up to date with Havs ^_^ ). 
Germany is my second home, so I was super excited when I learned that Pillowtalk are located there. Hav is coming from there (5 hours flight away from where I am, but I will be there to bring him home).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pillowtalk sure produces gorgeous dogs! (I especially like their reds!)


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

krandall said:


> Pillowtalk sure produces gorgeous dogs! (I especially like their reds!)


I think so too  i also do see myself visiting them by the beginning of next year


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

katkoota said:


> I think so too  i also do see myself visiting them by the beginning of next year


Hey, you might just pick up two!!! Lol...


----------

